# WWDC 2015 et nouvelle Apple TV



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Juin 2015)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je possède une Apple TV V2 que j'ai acheté en 2009 si ma mémoire est bonne.

Depuis peu YouTube ne fait plus partir des applications et elle est en 720p.

Pour ces 2 raisons j'envisage de la remplacer pour avoir du 1080p et du coup voir Netflix en 1080p et retrouver YouTube.

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Sachant que, d'après les rumeurs, il ne semble pas qu'il y ai d'annonce à la WWDC 2015 sur un remplacement de l'Apple TV ? Ou peut être que si ?

Bon weekend.


----------



## Oyoel (7 Juin 2015)

Je serai toi, j'attendrai ne serait-ce que pour être certain (c'est l'affaire de 48h), et surtout pour voir si tu ne vas pas avoir une baisse de prix de l'actuel (bon, ça, n'y compte pas)


----------

